# USMC backpack advice?



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok its stupid civilian mom time here on the kit/gear thread.  Communication with my son can best be described as "sparse".  I woke up this morning to a short note on Facebook with this request:


> Have you gotten my letter yet? If not i really need a new pack. The ones we're issued are total garbage and its ripping my shoulders apart. I hate to keep asking for things but i really need this. The best packs are Blackhawk and Camelbak. Both of those are really fucking expensive so if u check them out online and its too much just send that big black backpack that i have. The only problem with that one is that black is gonna stick out really bad here. I have no idea how much Blackhawks cost but everything they make is really expensive. The camelbak that i always liked is like $145 or something.



Since he most likely wont see my reply for 2-4 weeks and I wont get his...I was wondering if anyone here knows what specifically would be acceptable?  Would these types of packs have to be ordered online or would they perhaps be available at any retail stores?  As far as my son's concern over cost,  money is not an issue. Any advice from any Marines would be particularly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 11, 2011)

I would take Camelbak over blackhawk any frigging day of the week.

Here's one option, I have the same pack albeit an older one, used it overseas and stateside rigorously and it's held up.. so it can be counted as an investment.  It's also big enough to work as an interim ruck depending on his duty position and required amount of shit to carry

http://www.camelbak.com/Military-Tactical/Packs/2011-BFM.aspx

I would think that coyote is the color of choice but I'll leave that to the Marines to say what's good to go or a nogo.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2011)

P, Im looking at that very pack here no shit.  What color would you think?  Coyote?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 11, 2011)

MARPAT if they sell it.  Coyote if they don't.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2011)

Coyote is a good default.  I would find out exactly what he needs it for.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2011)

Coyote is a good default.  I would find out exactly what he needs it for.


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2011)

Blackhawk is a bucket of fail.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/camelbak-bfm-100oz.html

http://www.opticsplanet.net/eagle-industries-a-iii-pack-molle.html

I have an Eagle A-III Molle and it is almost bulletproof, but through OP they are about the same price. Shop around, you might find a deal here and there too.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ugh.  Difficult question.  A lot depends on what he wants it for.  Sounds like he wants something to replace the day pack issued with the pack system.  So we're talking daypack size.  I would go with coyote as it will get him the least amount of shit from his squad leader/platoon sergeant.

I have this same Rush 24 5.11 pack in black and really like it.  It's comfortable, not too big, and well made; only problem it doesn't have a waist belt if he's looking at carrying heavy loads in it.  If he's looking for something bigger, 5.11 also has the Rush 72 which is a little bigger and has a waist strap.

http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Bags-Backpacks/Backpacks/RUSH-24-Backpack.html
http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Bags-Backpacks/Backpacks/RUSH-72-Backpack.html

And I know RP seems against it, but I had a Blackhawk 3-day assault pack that lasted me almost 10 years, including tours in Iraq and exercises in Thailand.  We were doing a NEO in Thailand and I carried a PRC-119 and PRC-113 in it with no issues.

http://www.blackhawk.com/product/3-day-assault-pack,865,44.htm


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2011)

0699 said:


> And I know RP seems against it, but I had a Blackhawk 3-day assault pack that lasted me almost 10 years, including tours in Iraq and exercises in Thailand. We were doing a NEO in Thailand and I carried a PRC-119 and PRC-113 in it with no issues.
> 
> http://www.blackhawk.com/product/3-day-assault-pack,865,44.htm


When BH first came out they were great. I want to say around 03 or 04 they changed their manufacturer or something and the quality went downhill with zippers and seams bursting. I don't know if you have an older model or were just fortunate.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 11, 2011)

I've just seen too much blackhawk anything turn into a unintelligible ball of nylon fail...

The BFM expands well enough as well as compresses well enough to facilitate pretty general use all the way up to 96 hours to be honest. 117F, spare batts, antennas, ammo, explosives, 2 100 oz bladders, various other munitions, mre's, socks, etc etc... it'll get'er done, that's for sure.  It's got a nice bit of padding, waist belt is actually removable so if you decide to roll without it you can just take it off rather than deal with it being stuck on the pack, molle attachment if you want to get crazy with pouches on pockets on pockets and crap...

I wholeheartedly defer to the Marines here on color selection simply because they know what's generally/specifically accepted.

You get that BFM for him and he'll have it for a long, long time. Just make sure to mail it to him completely stuffed with pogie bait and other associated stuff.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2011)

You guys are the best.  Teufel, thanks so much for the info and guidance on IM.  I got a message hanging regards to use as we discussed. I watched a video on that Trizip.  That is a slick one.  Rob, as far as size type, with my kid's mad USMC communication skillz he didnt clue me into all that yet rofl.  I hope he gets the mail and can respond soon.  I have a credit card in my hand burning a hole and you know how I love to shop!  
Thanks for the input.  Its certainly given me alot to consider.  And if he doesnt respond soon he is gonna get what _*I*_ like.  LOL


----------



## 0699 (Nov 11, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> When BH first came out they were great. I want to say around 03 or 04 they changed their manufacturer or something and the quality went downhill with zippers and seams bursting. I don't know if you have an older model or were just fortunate.



That's probably the case.  I got mine in 2000/2001 time frame and it lasted me a good long time, even with a lot of hard use.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 11, 2011)

I used a Camelback “motherload” assault pack on my first trip to Iraq, damn good pack and held up great. I already gave mine away for another Joe who was deploying.  SKD-TAC has it listed $165

http://www.skdtac.com/CamelBak-Motherlode-500-Hydration-Pack-p/cbk.511.htm


----------



## Brill (Nov 11, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> When BH first came out they were great. I want to say around 03 or 04 they changed their manufacturer or something and the quality went downhill with zippers and seams bursting. I don't know if you have an older model or were just fortunate.



Their gear used to be made in CONUS then they expanded and shipped the manufacture overseas, where the quality tanked.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> You guys are the best. Teufel, thanks so much for the info and guidance on IM. I got a message hanging regards to use as we discussed. I watched a video on that Trizip. That is a slick one. Rob, as far as size type, with my kid's mad USMC communication skillz he didnt clue me into all that yet rofl. I hope he gets the mail and can respond soon. I have a credit card in my hand burning a hole and you know how I love to shop!
> Thanks for the input. Its certainly given me alot to consider. *And if he doesnt respond soon he is gonna get what I like*. LOL



If you get him a pink "Hello Kitty" backpack I'm going to be mighty pissed at you...


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2011)

0699 said:


> If you get him a pink "Hello Kitty" backpack I'm going to be mighty pissed at you...


How did you know what I was looking at online?????


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 11, 2011)

Knowing how most Marines are this one should work just right http://www.google.com/products/cata...vaa9TsCtKMG1twe_odXMBg&sqi=2&ved=0CK0BEPMCMAY


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2011)

JAB said:


> I used a Camelback “motherload” assault pack on my first trip to Iraq, damn good pack and held up great. I already gave mine away for another Joe who was deploying. SKD-TAC has it listed $165
> 
> http://www.skdtac.com/CamelBak-Motherlode-500-Hydration-Pack-p/cbk.511.htm



My dad bought me a camelbak motherload almost eight years ago and that thing has survived through two wars and four combat deployments.  The 550 cord pull tabs finally rotted through because of repeated exposure to water during a recon work up (imagine that) but I replaced them and have had no other problems.  I have been eyeballing this camelbak trizip (http://milspecmonkey.com/weargear/packsbags/290-camelbak-trizip) but I can't bring myself to buy another day pack until my motherlode falls apart.  Which is probably going to be never.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Teufel said:


> My dad bought me a camelbak motherload almost eight years ago and that thing has survived through two wars and four combat deployments. The 550 cord pull tabs finally rotted through because of repeated exposure to water during a recon work up (imagine that) but I replaced them and have had no other problems. I have been eyeballing this camelbak trizip (http://milspecmonkey.com/weargear/packsbags/290-camelbak-trizip) but I can't bring myself to buy another day pack until my motherlode falls apart. Which is probably going to be never.



Yeah I put mine through hell, strapped to outside of the trucks, patrol after patrol, LP/OP’s dropped from the top of a water tower, soaked in blood, chem-light exploding in it, etc. I got back from that 20 month long deployment, tossed it in the washing machine/dryer and handed it off to a buddy heading over. Last I saw the pack it still looked new. If I had to buy another pack it would be a motherlode…


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2011)

After much consideration and based on the advice here I ordered the Motherlode in coyote.  Thanks for the help and I will post up if I picked the right one or not.  If he doesnt like it who wants first dibs?  ;)


----------



## Teufel (Nov 12, 2011)

JAB said:


> Yeah I put mine through hell, strapped to outside of the trucks, patrol after patrol, LP/OP’s dropped from the top of a water tower, soaked in blood, chem-light exploding in it, etc. I got back from that 20 month long deployment, tossed it in the washing machine/dryer and handed it off to a buddy heading over. Last I saw the pack it still looked new. If I had to buy another pack it would be a motherlode…



It's a damn zombie pack, it refuses to die.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 12, 2011)

Teufel said:


> It's a damn zombie pack, it refuses to die.


Knowing my kid, this is a great feature!    With the prices on the site Free sent me to, if I got the wrong thing I can just go back and get another style.  Did I mention I love to shop? ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 12, 2011)

JAB said:


> Yeah I put mine through hell, strapped to outside of the trucks, patrol after patrol, LP/OP’s dropped from the top of a water tower, soaked in blood, chem-light exploding in it, etc. I got back from that 20 month long deployment, tossed it in the washing machine/dryer and handed it off to a buddy heading over. Last I saw the pack it still looked new. If I had to buy another pack it would be a motherlode…



Out of sheer fascination, what did you do to get a chemlight to explode?! I'm guessing temperatures?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Out of sheer fascination, what did you do to get a chemlight to explode?! I'm guessing temperatures?



I was on a sweep mission on Hifa St, we were fighting our way through a appartment building and the chem-lights for our squad was in my pack, some where along the way they not only were cracked, but also a few of them broke open and gave me a big glowing target on my back.... I had red chem-light glowing on the bottom of the pack (some of my ass) and green chem glowing all over my pack and arms/dcu top.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 12, 2011)

Mara there has to be clip art for the picture JAB just described.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 12, 2011)

JAB said:


> I was on a sweep mission on Hifa St, we were fighting our way through a apparatment building and the chem-lights for our squad was in my pack, some where along the way they not only were cracked, but also a few of them broke open and gave me a big glowing target on my back.... I had red chem-light glowing on the bottom of the pack (some of my ass) and green chem glowing all over my pack and arms/dcu top.



That would be quite funny if it weren't such a serious situation! It sounds like you were the Hifa St Christmas Tree


----------



## x SF med (Nov 14, 2011)

Jab...  the glowing target of Hifa St, part 1 ...  proof hadji can't shoot....


----------



## policemedic (Nov 14, 2011)

Achmed : "Look! A sign from Allah! His infidel ass is glowing!"
Malik: "The hellish glow from his bunghole is blinding me! I can't see! Allah save us!"


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 14, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Mara there has to be clip art for the picture JAB just described.



It is eerily reminiscent of that photo of the nearly-naked guy wearing a gas mask striding through a landscape on fire with the title "no matter what, you will never party this hard."


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 14, 2011)

Followup question. I see these cleaning packs and tablets for the water container.  Does the USMC have those or should I be ordering that too?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> After much consideration and based on the advice here I ordered the Motherlode in coyote.  Thanks for the help and I will post up if I picked the right one or not. If he doesnt like it who wants first dibs? ;)



If he doesn't like it, tell him to buy his own!  ;)


----------



## 0699 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Followup question. I see these cleaning packs and tablets for the water container. Does the USMC have those or should I be ordering that too?



I don't remember ever getting issued those things.  I just hung my up to dry occasionally and never had any problems...


----------



## policemedic (Nov 14, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Followup question. I see these cleaning packs and tablets for the water container.  Does the USMC have those or should I be ordering that too?



I just occasionally run a bit of diluted bleach through mine; I've never had a problem. But then again, I never put anything but plain water in it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 14, 2011)

Because of how they're designed they seem to be pretty sanitary. Especially if you're running water through it regularly like he would be. It's when the water sits in there for months at a time that you might have a problem.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> It is eerily reminiscent of that photo of the nearly-naked guy wearing a gas mask striding through a landscape on fire with the title "no matter what, you will never party this hard."



LOL, I wish I had a picture of it, I am sure someone snapped one somewhere along the way though...

As for the party, lol more like this....


A walking target....here I am....no right here....


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 14, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> If he doesn't like it, tell him to buy his own! ;)


Basically he did.  I have his credit card.  ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 15, 2011)

I got awakened at 1 am with a phone call from my son!   Great to hear his voice after so long.  We discussed my/his purchace of the pack and he said to thank everyone for helping me out and "excellent choice".  He cant wait to get it!  Thanks again for the help everyone!


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 16, 2011)

Got the Camelbak today as promised.  That was incredibly fast Free, and free shipping too!  Its everything you guys said it was and more!  Ive just finished stowing a bunch of stuff in there including 2 knives, magazines, socks, camelbak cleaning kit and a bunch of snacks and there is still room left.  I cant pack anymore stuff because then the box wont shut!  The pictures on the website dont do it justice.  If my kid didnt really need this Id keep it for me! 
Oh and that place sent me a bunch of coupons in the box too, Free.  I will have to go back and do more shopping!


----------



## 0699 (Nov 16, 2011)

What kind of knives did you send him?

Magazines for reading or loading?


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 16, 2011)

Some old Kbars laying around (not the good one) and magazines for reading LOL.  I got a letter today and in it he is asking if I can obtain a kukri.  I think I can actually.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 17, 2011)

Are you allowed to play with sharp things?


----------



## digrar (Nov 17, 2011)

Magazines for looking at and unloading are better.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 17, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Are you allowed to play with sharp things?


Well according to the court order..no.  That is why Im sending the evidence..er I mean the knives to my kid.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 17, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Some old Kbars laying around (not the good one) and magazines for reading LOL. I got a letter today and in it he is asking if I can obtain a kukri. I think I can actually.



Good.  IMO, KBars are made for hard-work stuff and should be fairly disposable.  I still say you need to get him a decent Benchmade folder, but that's MO too...


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 17, 2011)

0699 said:


> Good. IMO, KBars are made for hard-work stuff and should be fairly disposable. I still say you need to get him a decent Benchmade folder, but that's MO too...


LMAO..he said he doesnt want a folding knife.  But he said a machete or samurai sword would be ok too!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 17, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> LMAO..*he said he doesnt want a folding knife*. But he said a machete or samurai sword would be ok too!



Of course he doesn't, he's young and this is his first deployment.  He'll probably see the utility in a good folder later on ;)


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2011)

0699 said:


> Good. IMO, KBars are made for hard-work stuff and should be fairly disposable. I still say you need to get him a decent Benchmade folder, but that's MO too...



MO is that your folding knife is probably not fit for cutting warm butter at the moment...  Does the lovely Mrs 0699 ned me to fly out and sharpen her kitchen knives?

Chop - find a good utility folder for your son for the winter holiday season (you're a witch - I don't know what you celebrate... Christmakwanzhaunaramayulesaturnalihoggmanbhodieidpposadas?  is that right?) he'll realize the error of his ways after a very short time.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 17, 2011)

x SF med said:


> MO is that your folding knife is probably not fit for cutting warm butter at the moment... *Does the lovely Mrs 0699 ned me to fly out and sharpen her kitchen knives*?
> 
> Chop - find a good utility folder for your son for the winter holiday season (you're a witch - I don't know what you celebrate... Christmakwanzhaunaramayulesaturnalihoggmanbhodieidpposadas? is that right?) he'll realize the error of his ways after a very short time.



Yes, if that's what it takes to get ya'll out here...


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 17, 2011)

The box went out today.  Have to do the folder in the next shipment!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> The box went out today. Have to do the folder in the next shipment!



How much do you want to spend?
If quality is the primary go with a Chris Reeve Sebenza (the Classic 2000 is nice or the Starbenza from Wilson Combat/Chris Reeve), the CRKT/Ken Onion Shenanigan, Grayman Dua Folder, Black Bear Enforcer, Boker Begg Field Marshall...   for the price concious the mid range CRKT line has lots of choices, Blade Tech has some good ones, Spyderco, Gerber (the US made are their best - but slightly pricier)...  HTM is not inexpensive, but they make a good knife, the same for Fox (Italian made).

Since your son also wants a machete/kukri - I'd suggest the Fox parang...  once I get the cash together, I'm getting one for myself...  and once I can really afford one I'm going for the Diaz Tool Bladesport knife...  it's a chopper extraordinaire and Jose Diaz has won Bladesport competitions all over plus he is the Bladesport USA President right now... (think a knife that can chop through a 2x4, then cut through a 3" sisal rope, then cut a straw, then cut a full water bottle, then chop a 2 x 6....  for time... and still be sharp enough to do it again.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 17, 2011)

Considering the way these Marines are losing/breaking stuff I have to say for now..not expensive LOL.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Considering the way these Marines are losing/breaking stuff I have to say for now..not expensive LOL.



CRKT, with the lake lock system...


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks P!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 18, 2011)

x SF med said:


> CRKT, with the lake lock system...


 
CRKT has some good stuff, I like Gerber as well for cheap'o knives. My kershaw was nice until I noticed the edge had bent/deformed from cutting some small tree limbs (less than 1/2 inch in size).


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, the Camelbak has finally arrived and survey says...."best thing evar".  There is one happy Marine out there thanks to the expert and helpful advice dispensed right here on SS!  Thank you guys for all the help in selecting and especially Teufel for pointing me in the right direction on specifics, and to Free for the link to the site with the awesome pricing and service.  That all makes for one happy momma right here in river city. I dont need anything for else for Christmas.  That box is already ticked.  Thanks again everyone.  Proving once again Shadowspear is the premiere "go to" site for clueless military moms!


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 9, 2011)

Just to let you know Chop posted on FB that he got it and loves it


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2011)

That's good, maybe it'll make up for what he reads about in an upcoming issue of the Marine Corps Times


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 9, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> That's good, maybe it'll make up for what he reads about in an upcoming issue of the Marine Corps Times


Yeah, he is less than thrilled with the topic.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 13, 2011)

You should of sent it to him inside a hello kitty pack though...


----------



## moobob (Dec 13, 2011)

I usually use a camelbak assault pack. They're not too pricy and hold up pretty well. I see that you already got him one...

However, I recommend http://www.mysteryranch.com/military/assault-patrol-packs/3-day-assault-bvs-pack

You get what you pay for.


----------



## moobob (Dec 13, 2011)

Haven't used one, but these look pretty awesome: http://www.kifaru.net/zulu.html

I had a Kifaru Marauder, but ended up selling it to a buddy before it got any heavy use.


----------

